# How to help someone quit smoking?



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

My boyfriend said he "may try to quit smoking" after he saw this Tobacco Body

I think that'd be great since he smokes a lot, and has for the last 5ish years (he is 22). I get worried sometimes.

I don't really know how I can help because 
a) We are in a LDR, though I am seeing him next weekend (yay<3)
b) I don't have any experience with quitting cigs
c) I'm not sure if I _can_ help

I've never really thought about asking/forcing him to stop because I get that smoking is addictive, and putting pressure on him (or anyone) to stop wouldn't be that helpful or effective. But I am very happy that he's said that he might want to try quit, and I want to help (if I can?).

*Do you have any advice/tips? *Thanks in advance


----------



## Bronzework (Oct 23, 2013)

Support.
Do not help him in anyway with getting a cigarette whether it would be from buying to simply fetching a lighter for him to light one up.

Most of all he needs to have the will power in himself to quit.
Nicotine gum, patches will not be useful if the smoker is still preferring to smoke.
He may want to try them out though.

I smoked for 18 years.
My whole family were smokers.
All of us quit cold turkey when we had the will to do so.

I do not recall any factors which seriously influenced my desire to quit.
There were small things like:-
The cost due to tax
Affected me working out to a degree 
I didn't like having to go outside to have a cigarette in the cold
Partners affectionately hugging me and saying I smell like cigarettes as if the small of tobacco was my scent.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Bronzework said:


> I smoked for 18 years.
> My whole family were smokers.
> All of us quit cold turkey when we had the will to do so.


Did you do this together or on your own? Did you get withdrawal symptoms?


----------



## Bronzework (Oct 23, 2013)

Odd I must have typoed.
I smoked cigarettes for about 10 years.
Still smoked regularly and quit once for two weeks early on.



phony said:


> Did you do this together or on your own? Did you get withdrawal symptoms?


We quit on our own at different times.
I was the dumb one and started smoking when everyone else in the family had quit.

I did not have any withdrawal symptoms.

I quit at the most unexpected time as well as I was having a lot of stressful situations in my life.
I wore a nicotine patch once and chewed a bit of gum ran out of cigarettes then didn't bother to get anymore.

I had tried seriously once before but went back to smoking shortly after even though I was not under a lot of stress which is why I say it takes will power more than anything else.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Take a few days tha you don't have to work or do anything important and be prepared for mental hell. And rest yourself.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

I found this, I think it's a pretty good list

Helping a Smoker Quit: Do's and Don'ts


----------



## Bronzework (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes the list in the link does remind me of some of my withdrawal behaviors now.

I was very short tempered for a month or two.
So for instance, say I knew I was in the right but the other person keep arguing out of spite and ignorance, I would not let it go.
Arguments could easily escalate out of control for what they were.
I was not someone you wanted to make mad.


----------



## Quinault NDN (Jan 22, 2011)

I helped my sister switch to electronic cigarettes. She has smoked for over 20 years and although how much varied, it was normally about 10 to 12 cigs a day on average. The benefit of the e-cig was immediate, no smell and reduced smoking. The e-cig delivers the nicotine, so no nasty withdrawal. Plus some brands have decreasing amounts of nicotine levels to taper off. While the idea was not to get her to quit, she has significantly reduced the amount she smokes...it was more about safety, smell and cost to switch.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Have you ever quit a habit yourself? Share what helped you and how you managed to give up that habit. Ask him what he needs in terms of support.

In the end it's a very personal journey and everybody has to figure out what works for them. It has to click in their own brain that they don't actually -need- that cigarette and that they can live happily without it. If you don't know why you want to quit, you are likely to relapse early on. You just have to get to the point where you realize that and grow motivated to try and quit. Personally I found nicotine patches really very useful in weaning me off the addiction. For me it wasn't about other people supporting me in my attempt to quit: it was me who had to be 100% behind the reasons to give up the smokes. I read a lot about the process and understanding what was happening to me physically and mentally during the first few weeks really helped me in keeping from lighting one up again.

I am just about to hit the two year mark. Still enjoy the smell of them. Still miss them every now and then. Never tempted to start again.


----------



## Bronzework (Oct 23, 2013)

Zoof

Has summed up exactly how i felt when I quit smoking.
It was the mindset.

I believe I just didn't really feel like giving up the first time I seriously quit smoking which is probably why it didn't bother trying again soon after.

I personally do not really enjoy the smell of them anyone, I will at times feel I need one when I am under a lot of stress.
I can not stand the smell of heavy smokers now.
I find it repulsive which is currently my biggest motivation for not wanting to start again.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

This book is fantastic:

The Easy Way to Stop Smoking: Join the Millions Who Have Become Non-Smokers Using Allen Carr's Easyway Method: Allen Carr: 9781402718618: Amazon.com: Books

Also, hypnosis works for a lot of people. There are downloads all over the internet and most are pretty inexpensive. This is a good site (I've used their MP3s before - not to stop smoking, for other things): Quit Smoking Hypnosis | Self Hypnosis Downloads


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> This book is fantastic:
> 
> The Easy Way to Stop Smoking: Join the Millions Who Have Become Non-Smokers Using Allen Carr's Easyway Method: Allen Carr: 9781402718618: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> Also, hypnosis works for a lot of people. There are downloads all over the internet and most are pretty inexpensive. This is a good site (I've used their MP3s before - not to stop smoking, for other things): Quit Smoking Hypnosis | Self Hypnosis Downloads


I've heard about hypnosis to quit smoking but I'm not sure how it works. What happens? Is it like meditation?


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

I found the E-Cigarettes are pretty awesome for preparing to quit.


----------



## ignaciobarnett (Nov 12, 2013)

Here below are some tips from cancer.org

1.	Do respect that the quitter is in charge. This is their lifestyle change and their challenge, not yours.
2.	Do ask the person whether they want you to ask regularly how they’re doing. Ask how they’re feeling – not just whether they’ve stayed quit.
3.	Do let the person know that it’s OK to talk to you whenever they need to hear encouraging words.
4.	Do help the quitter get what they need, such as hard candy to suck on, straws to chew on, and fresh veggies cut up and kept in the refrigerator.
5.	Do spend time doing things with the quitter to keep their mind off smoking – go to the movies, take a walk to get past a craving (what many call a “nicotine fit”), or take a bike ride together.
6.	Do try to see it from the smoker’s point of view – a smoker’s habit may feel like an old friend that’s always been there when times were tough. It’s hard to give that up.
7.	Do make your home smoke free, meaning that no one can smoke in any part of the house.
8.	Do remove all lighters and ash trays from your home. Remove anything that reminds them of smoking
9.	Do wash clothes that smell like smoke. Clean carpets and drapes. Use air fresheners to help get rid of the tobacco smells – and don’t forget the car, too.
10.	Do help the quitter with a few chores, some child care, cooking – whatever will help lighten the stress of quitting.
11.	Do celebrate along the way. Quitting smoking is a BIG DEAL!
12.	Don’t doubt the smoker’s ability to quit. Your faith in them reminds them they can do it.
13.	Don’t judge, nag, preach, tease, or scold. This may make the smoker feel worse about him or herself. You don’t want your loved one to turn to a cigarette to soothe hurt feelings.
14.	Don’t take the quitter’s grumpiness personally during their nicotine withdrawal. Tell them that you understand the symptoms are real and remind them that they won’t last forever. The symptoms usually get better in about 2 weeks.
15.	Don’t offer advice. Just ask how you can help with the plan or program they are using.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

He needs to become aware that he is smoking to feel just as good as someone who doesn't smoke. 

If his health is his and your main concern, convert him to vaping (e-cigarette). It's cheaper, no smell and not unhealthy except for the nicotine (at least you don't inhale 400 chemicals of t6fgfjipi slnzfsxx426tyfuscancerploplahlah).


----------

